# Connecting to Bus Pirate



## balanga (Apr 17, 2018)

Do I need any additional software to access a Bus Pirate? 

Can I just use `cu` or `minicom`?


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 17, 2018)

balanga said:


> Can I just use  cu


Yes

science/pulseview


----------



## balanga (Apr 17, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Yes
> 
> science/pulseview



Thanks. I've got it connected and after selecting *i* (Versioninfo/statusinfo) I see

```
Bus Pirate v3b
Firmware v5.10 (r559) Bootloader v4.4
DEVID:0x0447 REVID:0x3046 (24FJ64GA002 B8)
http://dangerourprototypes.com
```

Is this the latest firmware and if not should I update it?


----------



## tingo (Apr 20, 2018)

The latest firmware is here: https://github.com/mikebdp2/Bus_Pirate/tree/master/package_latest/BPv3
all the info: https://github.com/mikebdp2/Bus_Pirate


----------

